# MSA TRA Asessment



## liaqatali.mgi (Oct 12, 2015)

I have applied to TRA for metal machinist (first class) 323214 and got successful assessment after 7 weeks. All skilled trade people could join here and share their experiences about TRA


----------



## tartee (Oct 13, 2014)

liaqatali.mgi said:


> I have applied to TRA for metal machinist (first class) 323214 and got successful assessment after 7 weeks. All skilled trade people could join here and share their experiences about TRA


May I check with you in the reply letter from TRA, did they mention about the date of commence work in skilled employment in your nominated occupation at the last paragraph?

rgds~


----------



## liaqatali.mgi (Oct 12, 2015)

tartee said:


> May I check with you in the reply letter from TRA, did they mention about the date of commence work in skilled employment in your nominated occupation at the last paragraph?
> 
> rgds~


Yes of course they mentioned in last paragraph my experience was starting from 2006 and my diploma was ended in 2001. they consider my experience from 2001 when i did finish my diploma. u r from computer related field and asking from TRA related questions


----------



## tartee (Oct 13, 2014)

liaqatali.mgi said:


> tartee said:
> 
> 
> > May I check with you in the reply letter from TRA, did they mention about the date of commence work in skilled employment in your nominated occupation at the last paragraph?
> ...


Thanks for the reply, liaqatali, yes i am from computer related field and i have got my PR granted in last august. This enquiry is for my brother who is working as electronic equipment technician. I just want to find out if he will need to apply MPA after MSA outcome.


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

tartee said:


> Thanks for the reply, liaqatali, yes i am from computer related field and i have got my PR granted in last august. This enquiry is for my brother who is working as electronic equipment technician. I just want to find out if he will need to apply MPA after MSA outcome.


Received TRA positive after 6 weeks.
MPA is not necessary but if u are uncertain about yout points calculation , u may opt for MPA .


----------



## batra786 (May 26, 2014)

laju1984 said:


> Received TRA positive after 6 weeks.
> MPA is not necessary but if u are uncertain about yout points calculation , u may opt for MPA .




Do TRA deduct some years from your experience as ACS do?


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

batra786 said:


> Do TRA deduct some years from your experience as ACS do?


No. TRA doesn't deduct work experience .


----------



## batra786 (May 26, 2014)

*Thanks*



laju1984 said:


> No. TRA doesn't deduct work experience .


Thanks! How much experience you have from 2006 and how many points are you calculating for your experience?


----------



## liaqatali.mgi (Oct 12, 2015)

batra786 said:


> Thanks! How much experience you have from 2006 and how many points are you calculating for your experience?



I have got successful outcome in 323214 trade and my all experience they accept while i have 2006-2017 and did finish my study in 2001 TRA accept my experience from 2001


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

batra786 said:


> Thanks! How much experience you have from 2006 and how many points are you calculating for your experience?


I have exp. From 2006 to till now.and I am calculating 15 points for that.


----------



## tartee (Oct 13, 2014)

anyone receive any TRA MSA outcome recently? I applied for my brother and he received acknowledgement mail on 9th Dec and no news since then. Today is exactly 8th week, counting from the ack received date.


----------



## tartee (Oct 13, 2014)

tartee said:


> anyone receive any TRA MSA outcome recently? I applied for my brother and he received acknowledgement mail on 9th Dec and no news since then. Today is exactly 8th week, counting from the ack received date.


Just received SUCCESSFUL outcome for my brother, took exactly 8 weeks from the date of acknowledgement.


----------



## naveenttf (Mar 7, 2017)

Hi all, I am getting ready with my documents to lodge my skill assessment application to VETASSESS, for Metal machinist (first class) occupation 

I have one doubt that my current designation is deputy manager but I am going to apply for metal machinist, is it ok to apply or it may affect my skill assessment outcome, I am in confusion, can somebody suggest me on this, many thanks


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

My hubby has logged the MSA at TRA on Feb 18th under the job code 331211, carpenter and joiner. When do you think he will receive outcome?

Thanks


----------



## liaqatali.mgi (Oct 12, 2015)

naveenttf said:


> Hi all, I am getting ready with my documents to lodge my skill assessment application to VETASSESS, for Metal machinist (first class) occupation
> 
> I have one doubt that my current designation is deputy manager but I am going to apply for metal machinist, is it ok to apply or it may affect my skill assessment outcome, I am in confusion, can somebody suggest me on this, many thanks


does it mention this designation any official document about your i mean tax letter/offer letter.in my case same was that i was supervisor it is not problem for TRA assessment but further DIBP could raise this questions


----------



## naveenttf (Mar 7, 2017)

Hi liaqatali

Thank you for comment

Yes designation was mentioned in all letters like offer letter my tax letters and pay slips also, is there any problem with this, what kind of questions may come from DIBP? 

Thank you for your kind response


----------



## naveenttf (Mar 7, 2017)

liaqatali.mgi said:


> does it mention this designation any official document about your i mean tax letter/offer letter.in my case same was that i was supervisor it is not problem for TRA assessment but further DIBP could raise this questions


Hi liaqatali

Thank you for comment

Yes designation was mentioned in all letters like offer letter my tax letters and pay slips also, is there any problem with this, what kind of questions may come from DIBP? 

Thank you for your kind response


----------



## sushil.kamble11 (Jul 26, 2015)

Hello Guys,

One of my friend wants to apply for SN190 and would like to assess through TRA for 313111 Hardware technician. He has completed Indian BA computer application and have almost 2 years exp working as an computer hardware technician. 

Any help will be appreciable towards application for TRA. Whats the process?


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

naveenttf said:


> Hi liaqatali
> 
> Thank you for comment
> 
> ...


Designation may be whatever, but what they look at your job duties you mentioned in reference letter of company. Job duties must match with your nominated occupation. Ensure in Reference letter( or job duties letter by company or supervisor ) there is an actual position mentioned you are dealing with so as to have positive outcome of MSA and not to have any questions during DIBP case.


----------



## crisp (Jul 7, 2017)

Hi Guys

I'm a mechanical engineering degree holder currently working as an elevator installation engineer (3 yrs exp). Can i get a positive assessment from TRA for lift mechanic?

Wont i be over qualified for this position? Pls advice


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

crisp said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I'm a mechanical engineering degree holder currently working as an elevator installation engineer (3 yrs exp). Can i get a positive assessment from TRA for lift mechanic?
> 
> Wont i be over qualified for this position? Pls advice


Yes it will be over qualified and you might not get successful outcome. Better to go with Engineering Occupation....


----------



## meet_z (Sep 4, 2017)

*Fitter*

I have completed diploma in mechanical engineering after +2 and working as maintenance supervisor.Can i apply for Fitter(general) 312512, what will be my education level?


----------



## AJKuwait (Aug 8, 2017)

Hi , 
I am from india, presently working as plumber technician in kuwait. I have completed ITI trade certificate ( Refrigeration & air-conditioning ) from govt. institute after my +2 . 
I have been applied for MSA Tra assessment for the occupation 334112

Has anyone applied for the same occupation code ?

Has anyone got the positive result from TRA with ITI trade certificate to claim points for qualification? 

Please share your experiences


----------



## batra786 (May 26, 2014)

For TRA assessment, outcome may come negative if someone is over qualified???
Is this true?
And if it is true then do one gets refund?

Sent from my Lenovo A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## karanbansal91 (Oct 10, 2016)

batra786 said:


> For TRA assessment, outcome may come negative if someone is over qualified???
> Is this true?
> And if it is true then do one gets refund?
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A6000 using Tapatalk



No negative outcome for over qualification.

No refunds in case of negative outcome.


----------



## Jamsausi (Sep 17, 2017)

Hi mates, 
I have a quick question on this. 
Should we put the stated date on the outcome letter from TRA has the starting date of skilled employment ?
Thanks for the reply


----------



## batra786 (May 26, 2014)

*TRA assessment : sending scanned documents through email*

Hi 
I am looking for TRA assessment; earlier TRA assessment was paperbased and one have to send the documents through courier to TRA. But now all documents are scanned and emailed to TRA for assessment.

1.Can anyone please share their recent experience for the TRA assessment - the documents which were shared for the employment (RnR- roles and responsibilities) and forms which were filed?

2. And I hope it was filed online only through email ?

3. For education, what all documents were submitted and was the qualification level(or it is comparable to degree/diploma) mentioned in the outcome about the education level.

4. Does TRA - MSA followed by MPA? 

5. If we have submitted degree while assessing through TRA and gets the outcome positive. Can we assume that degree submitted is comparable to Australian standard and we can fill the same in EOI and claim 15 points for it?


Thanks.


----------



## nader_amj (Aug 16, 2016)

I’m in the same boat of you. I hope we could find any info regarding TRA assessment. Please batra786 contact me whenever you get any information regarding their assessment.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nader_amj (Aug 16, 2016)

meet_z said:


> I have completed diploma in mechanical engineering after +2 and working as maintenance supervisor.Can i apply for Fitter(general) 312512, what will be my education level?




Hi buddy, 

Have you finished your assessment with TRA? May I know how easy it is to get assessed through TRA? I’m Mech engineer and I want to apply assessment against fitter(general) 312512.

Thanks,


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ROYRAJU135 (Dec 24, 2017)

*323211*



meet_z said:


> I have completed diploma in mechanical engineering after +2 and working as maintenance supervisor.Can i apply for Fitter(general) 312512, what will be my education level?


Dear friend,,,Did U started your procees of assesment,,,What abt the Technical interview,,What are the details we should prepared,,Thanks,,323211 Fitter


----------



## 80.pawan (Oct 26, 2014)

Hello Guys,

I am back in forum as i was busy from last one year in my job in Melbourne.

I applied 190 Visa myself in 2016 and got my 190 PR visa(Metal Machinist) in 36 days.

I handled TRA,MPA and visa process.

My Interview was in July 2015 from Vetasess. 

Following were some questions asked in Interview :-

1. What is PPE-Types And used for different machines

2. What is SOP-Where you will find SOP in machines

3. What is SFL, Where you will find SWL on fork lifter

4. Preventive maintenance, Why it is required 

5. Safety signs & symbols

6. CNC- G&M codes, Machine zero position

7. Measuring instruments 

8. Drawings And Process manufacturing

If any body wants more information, Please send personal message

Pawan


----------



## 80.pawan (Oct 26, 2014)

*Metal Machinist status in Australia*

Some of following information regarding Metal Machinist.

1. There is strong demand for CNC operators in sydney(NSW) and Melbourne(VIC)
Other states have very less job. can check on SEEK AU. If Melbourne and Sydney 
have 140 jobs, other states have only 10 or 15 jobs.
Aerospace, Mining and General Engg has good demand in Melbourne.


2. Salary per hour for metal machinist in Australia- $22 to $45 ph depending on skill and experience.

3. Skill required- Manual machines turning, Grinders
CNC- Milling machines and Turning CNC
Make- Okuma, DMG, Haas, Makino
Controller- Heidenhen, Siemens, fanuc
Any CAD/CAM softwares

4. I got 2 offers at Melbourne in first week after migrating from singapore.

5. I am currently earning more than $40 per hour.

6. Average salary is around $60000-$70000 per annum without penalty (Overtime) rates.


Advice 

1. Try to get 189 visa or 190 State sponsership visa. NSW or VIC. 

2. Learn both CNC-Turning & Milling(VMC or HMC)

3. Should know CNC manual setting, Operating & Programming.

4. Stay away from agents because they have very limited knowledge regarding Metal Machinist.
5. Dont give fake experience letters because DIBP is checking individually. If found fake, Can issue natural justice letter and visa ban for 10 years.

6. After Skill assessment, Apply for MPA also from TRA because case officer can ask this. So before apply visa, MPA and skill assessment should be ready to avoid delay in your case file. In MPA you will get points for experience and in skill assesment, Vetassess or Victoria university dont mention about Experience.

7. When apply visa, Upload Form80, Form 1221 for all members. 

8. Do your medical for safe side to check any problem. Xray, HIV and Blood test should be done. Once it is ok, Then go for Australia medical checkup.

Do let me know in case of more information.

Send personal message.

Thanks

Pawan


----------



## ROYRAJU135 (Dec 24, 2017)

80.pawan said:


> Some of following information regarding Metal Machinist.
> 
> 1. There is strong demand for CNC operators in sydney(NSW) and Melbourne(VIC)
> Other states have very less job. can check on SEEK AU. If Melbourne and Sydney
> ...


really helpful post


----------



## chamil (Dec 25, 2017)

Hi guys .Today i got my MPA outcome letter .i submit my MPA application on 20/11/2017. received Outcome on 02/02/2018


----------



## nader_amj (Aug 16, 2016)

chamil said:


> Hi guys .Today i got my MPA outcome letter .i submit my MPA application on 20/11/2017. received Outcome on 02/02/2018




Congratulations buddy! 
May I know your occupation? Did they assess your employment with whole period without deduction? What about the qualification?
Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nader_amj (Aug 16, 2016)

80.pawan said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I am back in forum as i was busy from last one year in my job in Melbourne.
> 
> ...




It’s so nice hearing from you again buddy.

Can you tell me more about MPA? I’m a mechanical engineer and I’d get assessed as fitter(general) as I’ve been working in maintenance and service over the past 3yrs, do you know if they will deduct any of my employment period and give me a lower qualification than bachelors degree in this case?

Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naveenttf (Mar 7, 2017)

80.pawan said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I am back in forum as i was busy from last one year in my job in Melbourne.
> 
> ...




Hi Pawan 

What do you mean by MPA? Thank you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

chamil said:


> Hi guys .Today i got my MPA outcome letter .i submit my MPA application on 20/11/2017. received Outcome on 02/02/2018


 may i know why u would have gone for MPA ?


----------



## chamil (Dec 25, 2017)

nader_amj said:


> chamil said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys .Today i got my MPA outcome letter .i submit my MPA application on 20/11/2017. received Outcome on 02/02/2018
> ...


Hi buddy, my occupation is Electrician general 34111.they didn't deduct my experience .my qualification is trade certificate 3 1/2 years full time course .


----------



## namnguyen (Jun 12, 2017)

Hi all, does anyone have a bachelor degree and got assessed as a diploma/certificate in MPA?


----------



## irk321 (Mar 22, 2018)

liaqatali.mgi said:


> Yes of course they mentioned in last paragraph my experience was starting from 2006 and my diploma was ended in 2001. they consider my experience from 2001 when i did finish my diploma. u r from computer related field and asking from TRA related questions


Hello Liaqat,

I also submitted my case with TRA in Feb this year and waiting for outcome. Can you please share how much time TRA will take and how such process will go on?


----------



## irk321 (Mar 22, 2018)

tartee said:


> Just received SUCCESSFUL outcome for my brother, took exactly 8 weeks from the date of acknowledgement.


Congrats bro!

I have also applied as General Elect. in feb 2018. I also have MBA degree with diploma. So will I get 15 points for edu? And I have almost 10 years of experince as Elect. So how much points I will get for Exp? Kindly guide me.


----------



## irk321 (Mar 22, 2018)

chamil said:


> Hi buddy, my occupation is Electrician general 34111.they didn't deduct my experience .my qualification is trade certificate 3 1/2 years full time course .


Hello Chamil,

Congrats bro! Bro I also applied as Elect General in Feb 2018. Kindly tell me how much time TRA will take for outcome result? Also tel me how whole process goes on? Did TRA contact you, any interview or employer etc.? Moreover I have Diploma and also MBA degree will I get 15 points? And also have 10 years of experience as Electrician.

Kindly share your views and guide me please.


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

irk321 said:


> Hello Liaqat,
> 
> I also submitted my case with TRA in Feb this year and waiting for outcome. Can you please share how much time TRA will take and how such process will go on?


Bro its about 3 months for a MSA


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

irk321 said:


> Congrats bro!
> 
> I have also applied as General Elect. in feb 2018. I also have MBA degree with diploma. So will I get 15 points for edu? And I have almost 10 years of experince as Elect. So how much points I will get for Exp? Kindly guide me.


TRA does not assess you all qualifications and they don't even mention on their outcome letter that your qualification is equal to which AQF levels (but if you have positive outcome,that means you have the minimum academic qualification for that occupation). If you need a another qualifications to be get assessed , you will have to go through VETASSESS who would assess which qualifications are equal to which AQF levels( DIBP may allocate 15 points for your degree if it is related to your skills field 

Above information is based on my positive outcome letter from TRA.
GOOD LUCK


----------



## chamil (Dec 25, 2017)

irk321 said:


> chamil said:
> 
> 
> > Hi buddy, my occupation is Electrician general 34111.they didn't deduct my experience .my qualification is trade certificate 3 1/2 years full time course .
> ...


Hello bro.they took 11 weeks for my MPA.they didn't contact me.but i think they contact my employer because they have updated my previous company address in MPA outcome .i assess my trade certificate so i don't have an idea about degree .. if u want more details don't hesitate to text me.good luck


----------



## irk321 (Mar 22, 2018)

chamil said:


> Hello bro.they took 11 weeks for my MPA.they didn't contact me.but i think they contact my employer because they have updated my previous company address in MPA outcome .i assess my trade certificate so i don't have an idea about degree .. if u want more details don't hesitate to text me.good luck


Bro I want to know for which visa sub class you have applied 190 or 489 and your sponsoring state? And how many points you have?

As I am interested in NSW 190.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

chamil said:


> Hi guys .Today i got my MPA outcome letter .i submit my MPA application on 20/11/2017. received Outcome on 02/02/2018


Congrats chamil,what is your occupation and specially,why did you go through both MSA and MPA.
What they mentioned in your MPA rather than MSA.


----------



## meet_z (Sep 4, 2017)

*Fitter*

Fitter(general) technical interview questions were :
1.Introduction and daily job routine.
2.which PPE you use daily.
3.What is SOP
5.How to lift a material
6.They will shows you some pictures and will ask the name the measuring equipment.
7.use of commonly used measuring equipments.
8.How to handle emergency situation.
9.How to work in group.
10.Where will u get data or technical specification related to particular equipment or product.
11.How to use grinders and safety rules.
12.General calculations.

They will try to find out whether you have worked with all these things or not and i personally believe that if you are familiar with mechanical tools and equipments then it will be an easy task to crack the interview otherwise you can not answer questions on the basis of theoretical knowledge. 
So guys try for this trade if you have practical knowledge otherwise choose your occupation as per your field of experience.


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

chamil said:


> Hello bro.they took 11 weeks for my MPA.they didn't contact me.but i think they contact my employer because they have updated my previous company address in MPA outcome .i assess my trade certificate so i don't have an idea about degree .. if u want more details don't hesitate to text me.good luck


Chamil,
Did you appl for both MSA and MPA ?


----------



## irk321 (Mar 22, 2018)

chamil said:


> Hello bro.they took 11 weeks for my MPA.they didn't contact me.but i think they contact my employer because they have updated my previous company address in MPA outcome .i assess my trade certificate so i don't have an idea about degree .. if u want more details don't hesitate to text me.good luck


Bro waiting for your reply


----------



## chamil (Dec 25, 2017)

irk321 said:


> chamil said:
> 
> 
> > Hello bro.they took 11 weeks for my MPA.they didn't contact me.but i think they contact my employer because they have updated my previous company address in MPA outcome .i assess my trade certificate so i don't have an idea about degree .. if u want more details don't hesitate to text me.good luck
> ...


I applied to 489ss .south australia .i have 50 points without sponsorship .


----------



## irk321 (Mar 22, 2018)

Anyone who recently got assessment outcome from TRA???


----------



## irk321 (Mar 22, 2018)

chamil said:


> I applied to 489ss .south australia .i have 50 points without sponsorship .


Chamil: How many days TRA had taken in your case for MSA outcome?


----------



## bluto84 (Jan 10, 2017)

following the guidebook, TRA issued, they take about 90 days to release outcome. 
I search on Internet, they often completed it about 80 to 110 days. It's such a long time.


----------



## irk321 (Mar 22, 2018)

bluto84 said:


> following the guidebook, TRA issued, they take about 90 days to release outcome.
> I search on Internet, they often completed it about 80 to 110 days. It's such a long time.


On TRA web its mentioned that they take 45 to 60 WORKING DAYS. And in FAQs section its mentioned they take within 90 days.


----------



## irk321 (Mar 22, 2018)

tartee said:


> Just received SUCCESSFUL outcome for my brother, took exactly 8 weeks from the date of acknowledgement.


tartee: Can you please share the acknowledgment, when you submitted your docs and get that date?


----------



## irk321 (Mar 22, 2018)

Sillygos said:


> My hubby has logged the MSA at TRA on Feb 18th under the job code 331211, carpenter and joiner. When do you think he will receive outcome?
> 
> Thanks


tartee: Can you please share the acknowledgment data, when you submitted your docs and get that date?


----------



## irk321 (Mar 22, 2018)

bluto84 said:


> following the guidebook, TRA issued, they take about 90 days to release outcome.
> I search on Internet, they often completed it about 80 to 110 days. It's such a long time.


Bro any update from ur side?

I am still waiting.............


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

irk321 said:


> Bro any update from ur side?
> 
> I am still waiting.............


My friend got the outcome after 117 days


----------



## irk321 (Mar 22, 2018)

JASN2015 said:


> My friend got the outcome after 117 days


bro 117 days from date of application submission or acknowledgment? and what was the outcome of ur friend? and which occupation?

Sent from my SM-N9200 using Tapatalk


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

irk321 said:


> bro 117 days from date of application submission or acknowledgment? and what was the outcome of ur friend? and which occupation?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9200 using Tapatalk


It's from the date of submission and positive outcome for the occupation same as me


----------



## Rehan87 (Jul 7, 2018)

Hi.
I have received my *unsuccessful* assessment due to insufficient evidence.
I need your help for second attempt.
I have few questions for my clarity.

1: They asked to provide govt tax record document. is it the same an employer gives you a tax summary of submitted tax on behalf of you?

2: only 3 payslips are to be provided for the complete employment period? or I should have to submit 3 slips for each year?


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

Rehan87 said:


> Hi.
> I have received my *unsuccessful* assessment due to insufficient evidence.
> I need your help for second attempt.
> I have few questions for my clarity.
> ...


1. If a government body is issuing tax documents, then it's the best option. ( other than your employer).

2. 3 payslips for each year.


----------



## Shashikant541 (Aug 22, 2018)

Hi 

I have submitted my application for TRA MSA for painting trade workers and i have got 6years and 4 months experience from my back country. I have got my RPL Education from Australia NSW.

Only the thing i wanna know is how TRA provides the Successful outcome for MSA program??

Can you guys suggest me what is the best way to get my results for MSA positive??


----------



## niksydaz (Jan 26, 2017)

Hi, does anyone know that, which authority assesses handyman skill and what occupation type does it mainly belong to?


----------



## maryamzozo (Aug 13, 2018)

Rehan87 said:


> Hi.
> I have received my *unsuccessful* assessment due to insufficient evidence.
> I need your help for second attempt.
> I have few questions for my clarity.
> ...




May i know when did u apply ur Tra assessment. We have applied 22.5.2018 and got the acknowledgement email on 18.6.2018 and still waiting for the outcome letter. My issue is, in my previous company i dont have the pay slip and bank statement because its been a long time since i worked with them and i dont have a chance to go back to that country to get bank statement so i only presented the bank statement in my current employer. 
Do u guys think that i will get rejected because of the bank statement in my previous company? 
I hope someone will answer me 🙁 because im feeling nervous when i read the unsuccessful when he did not presented his pay slip


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

maryamzozo said:


> May i know when did u apply ur Tra assessment. We have applied 22.5.2018 and got the acknowledgement email on 18.6.2018 and still waiting for the outcome letter. My issue is, in my previous company i dont have the pay slip and bank statement because its been a long time since i worked with them and i dont have a chance to go back to that country to get bank statement so i only presented the bank statement in my current employer.
> Do u guys think that i will get rejected because of the bank statement in my previous company?
> I hope someone will answer me 🙁 because im feeling nervous when i read the unsuccessful when he did not presented his pay slip


When did you work with that company,are you claiming points for that.

To receive the positive outcome from tra , you should have 3 years of related experience and need to prove it by providing 2 sets of employment evidence for each year


----------



## guru181183 (Aug 24, 2018)

i have applied for ICT Support Technicians nes 313199

what type of questions they can ask in verification plzz reply


----------



## guru181183 (Aug 24, 2018)

*TRA ICT Support technicians nec 313199*

i have applied for ICT Support Technicians nes 313199

what type of questions they can ask in verification plzz reply


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

guru181183 said:


> i have applied for ICT Support Technicians nes 313199
> 
> what type of questions they can ask in verification plzz reply


In the MSA program you or your employer will NOT be asked any questions, but for the offshore programs, you will have to face interview/test


----------



## guru181183 (Aug 24, 2018)

Thanx
Is this face to face interview or telephonic

what are question they can ask any idea


----------



## maryamzozo (Aug 13, 2018)

JASN2015 said:


> maryamzozo said:
> 
> 
> > May i know when did u apply ur Tra assessment. We have applied 22.5.2018 and got the acknowledgement email on 18.6.2018 and still waiting for the outcome letter. My issue is, in my previous company i dont have the pay slip and bank statement because its been a long time since i worked with them and i dont have a chance to go back to that country to get bank statement so i only presented the bank statement in my current employer.
> ...



Yes i want to claim the points for my previous company. I used to worked with them in the same field that i am working right now to get 13 years work exp but if i will not include that exp then my work exp will be 7 years only. The problem is my previous company will not give any docs since i already left them 7 years ago


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

maryamzozo said:


> Yes i want to claim the points for my previous company. I used to worked with them in the same field that i am working right now to get 13 years work exp but if i will not include that exp then my work exp will be 7 years only. The problem is my previous company will not give any docs since i already left them 7 years ago


In that case, couldn't you get etf/epf/superfunds/tax documents to prove that employment?

Without having any of evidence how TRA assess it ?
If you could NOT prove that period,most probably they will NOT assess that period.
Even if they assess it or NOT, how could provide evidence for the visa step ?
Try to collect anything, how about bank statements ?


----------



## maryamzozo (Aug 13, 2018)

I only have the EOC.


----------



## maryamzozo (Aug 13, 2018)

JASN2015 said:


> maryamzozo said:
> 
> 
> > Yes i want to claim the points for my previous company. I used to worked with them in the same field that i am working right now to get 13 years work exp but if i will not include that exp then my work exp will be 7 years only. The problem is my previous company will not give any docs since i already left them 7 years ago
> ...


I only have the employment certificate as evidence that i’ve worked with them


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

maryamzozo said:


> I only have the employment certificate as evidence that i’ve worked with them


You would be so luck if they could consider those experience without any proofs


----------



## maryamzozo (Aug 13, 2018)

You would be so luck if they could consider those experience without any proofs[/QUOTE]

Oh im hoping that im lucky enough to get positive outcome letter. Its been a 3 months now but get no update yet.


----------



## niksydaz (Jan 26, 2017)

Hi everyone, i am in a confusion about my skills and where do i have to assess it. I hope you guys can help me a bit. I am currently doing a handyman job (2yrs 2 months) in a hotel in Sydney which does not specialize on one particular thing but has various work duties. I want to ask you guys two questions:
1. Can i assess my job/skill as Electronic Equipment Trades Worker 342313 as most of my work duties resembles to its work duties, but in my payslip i have my position written as handyman not as Electronic Equipment Trades Worker. Will this be a problem?
2. Does my previous education, which is ( bachelors in electronics engineering 4 yrs), has to be related to the job/ skill which i am currently working in and applying pr with ?


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

niksydaz said:


> Hi everyone, i am in a confusion about my skills and where do i have to assess it. I hope you guys can help me a bit. I am currently doing a handyman job (2yrs 2 months) in a hotel in Sydney which does not specialize on one particular thing but has various work duties. I want to ask you guys two questions:
> 1. Can i assess my job/skill as Electronic Equipment Trades Worker 342313 as most of my work duties resembles to its work duties, but in my payslip i have my position written as handyman not as Electronic Equipment Trades Worker. Will this be a problem?
> 2. Does my previous education, which is ( bachelors in electronics engineering 4 yrs), has to be related to the job/ skill which i am currently working in and applying pr with ?


1. Your designation will NOT affect for a positive outcome it should only be aligned with duties you perform with elect trade person, 1220.0 - ANZSCO - Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations, 2013, Version 1.2


2. Yes your course content should be related with the occupation.


----------



## niksydaz (Jan 26, 2017)

JASN2015 said:


> 1. Your designation will NOT affect for a positive outcome it should only be aligned with duties you perform with elect trade person, - ANZSCO - Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations, 2013, Version 1.2[/url]
> 
> 
> 2. Yes your course content should be related with the occupation.


Hi, Thanks for your reply. Really appreciate.

1. What is the minimum years of experience in your occupation you need to have in Australia?

2. If my experience in current job is around 2.5 yrs and have my TRA outcome positive at this point, and if i work with the same company under same occupation for next 6 months . Can i claim point for 3 years of will it be counted for only 2.5 yrs?

Thanks. With regards.
Nikhil


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

niksydaz said:


> Hi, Thanks for your reply. Really appreciate.
> 
> 1. What is the minimum years of experience in your occupation you need to have in Australia?
> 
> ...


Hi bro,
1. sorry not clear the question
2. Definitely you can claim points.


----------



## niksydaz (Jan 26, 2017)

Oh Sorry.
I mean to ask, like vetassess says we need to have a minimum of 4 years of experience before applying likewise is there any requirements like this for TRA?
Thanks


----------



## niksydaz (Jan 26, 2017)

JASN2015 said:


> Hi bro,
> 1. sorry not clear the question
> 2. Definitely you can claim points.


Oh Sorry.
I mean to ask, like vetassess says we need to have a minimum of 4 years of experience before applying likewise is there any requirements like this for TRA?
Thanks


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

niksydaz said:


> Oh Sorry.
> I mean to ask, like vetassess says we need to have a minimum of 4 years of experience before applying likewise is there any requirements like this for TRA?
> Thanks


Yes bro,
you should have at least 3 years full time (or equivalent part-time) employment before you apply for MSA from TRA.

Source :https://www.tradesrecognitionaustralia.gov.au/programs/migration-skills-assessment
then go to : MSA Applicant Guidelines (PDF doc)


----------



## maryamzozo (Aug 13, 2018)

JASN2015 said:


> You would be so luck if they could consider those experience without any proofs



hello i got my outcome letter which u r right, they did not assess it because of the insufficient pay evidence from my previous company. so mine is unsuccessful. now i want to make new assessment but i only want to claim my current company which is i think successful. which documents do u think i need to provide in order to remove the previous company as im not going to claim it anymore.
by the way used agent to process it before now im planning not to continue with them


----------



## Shashikant541 (Aug 22, 2018)

Shashikant541 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have submitted my application for TRA MSA for painting trade workers and i have got 6years and 4 months experience from my back country. I have got my RPL Education from Australia NSW.
> 
> ...





hi guys waiting for reply.....

i have got my acknowledgement email on 28/08/2018.

i have provided everything to TRA

only i am worrying about my company website

as i have work with the government contractor they don't have any website for the organisation but they have registered number which is available in all the company documents.

Can TRA give me unsuccessful outcome because of lack of only website ???


can you guys help to clear out this problem. 

i will appreciate your responce guys..


please help

:confused2::ranger:


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

Shashikant541 said:


> hi guys waiting for reply.....
> 
> i have got my acknowledgement email on 28/08/2018.
> 
> ...


If the case is genuine,then don't worry bro.
No one reject any application in the process due to non availability of a web for the company


----------



## Shashikant541 (Aug 22, 2018)

JASN2015 said:


> If the case is genuine,then don't worry bro.
> No one reject any application in the process due to non availability of a web for the company


Thanks a lot for your response bro

god bless u...


----------



## Shashikant541 (Aug 22, 2018)

JASN2015 said:


> If the case is genuine,then don't worry bro.
> No one reject any application in the process due to non availability of a web for the company



I have one more query bro

As I am applying through RPL certificate with 6 n Half year experience which is in 
period 2004 to 2011

I don't have any experience in the last three years so will I get my assessment 
outcome as successful or not.

is it necessary to have experience of 1 year in the last 3 year?


please reply when you get free time.

I will appreciate your response.


:ranger::ranger::ranger:


----------



## Manvirjhala (Mar 15, 2018)

Hi guys I wanted to know that I have done my Bachelor's of Business administration from India and I am currently working in an elevator company. So can I apply for lift mechanic occupation and get my skill assessment done by TRA?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

Shashikant541 said:


> I have one more query bro
> 
> As I am applying through RPL certificate with 6 n Half year experience which is in
> period 2004 to 2011
> ...


hi bro,
you will face no issue


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

Manvirjhala said:


> Hi guys I wanted to know that I have done my Bachelor's of Business administration from India and I am currently working in an elevator company. So can I apply for lift mechanic occupation and get my skill assessment done by TRA?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


bro,
contents of your degree/diploma should be matched with the work description of the occupation you select.


----------



## maryamzozo (Aug 13, 2018)

Shashikant541 said:


> hi guys waiting for reply.....
> 
> i have got my acknowledgement email on 28/08/2018.
> 
> ...


hello. did u get your outcome letter or not yet


----------



## Shashikant541 (Aug 22, 2018)

maryamzozo said:


> hello. did u get your outcome letter or not yet




No......not yet


----------



## maryamzozo (Aug 13, 2018)

Shashikant541 said:


> No......not yet


oh i see. how many company you applied. i think 1 factor for the delay is if you have a lot of companies. i think they will release your outcome letter exactly 90 days


----------



## Shashikant541 (Aug 22, 2018)

maryamzozo said:


> oh i see. how many company you applied. i think 1 factor for the delay is if you have a lot of companies. i think they will release your outcome letter exactly 90 days



I have work with one company only

I am just worried about the *currency period* as I have read in TRA MSA guideline that* 12 months of recent experience* is required in* within 3 years *and unfortunately after 2011 I don't have any experience in my related occupation.

I have got my RPL certificate in 2015 when I came here in Australia after that I tried so hard to find a job in a related field but as I came as a student so I had working rights of 20 hrs and because of my uni schedule I found so many difficulties to get the job in that field and finally I decided to start different job and I started but I have just completed my bachelor study now so once I will get my TR visa I am planning to do job in my same occupation so that if from TRA I will get negative outcome I can apply later.


that's what I am thinking up to now but let's see what I will get in my outcome....and then i will make a plan


----------



## maryamzozo (Aug 13, 2018)

Shashikant541 said:


> I have work with one company only
> 
> I am just worried about the *currency period* as I have read in TRA MSA guideline that* 12 months of recent experience* is required in* within 3 years *and unfortunately after 2011 I don't have any experience in my related occupation.
> 
> ...


did you try to inquire in vetassess (TRA was given them an authority to assess some of the trades-if im not mistaken). i think they are the one who can assess if you skills assessment vs educ. is different. you better check it out with them


----------



## Shashikant541 (Aug 22, 2018)

maryamzozo said:


> did you try to inquire in vetassess (TRA was given them an authority to assess some of the trades-if im not mistaken). i think they are the one who can assess if you skills assessment vs educ. is different. you better check it out with them


yes, you are right...I checked already that but they are not assessing my occupation and BTW I have experience in the same occupation and it's related and job duties and responsibilities are almost similar as well. so I don't have a problem with that but as TRA require RPL certificate 3 plus minimum of 6 years or more experience before qualification or after which I already have as well but it was in 2004 to 2011(before) and the problem is they need 12 months/1 years of experience in the last 3 years(September 2015 to September 2018) which I don't have...that's the only reason I am worrying otherwise everything is fine in my case.

hope you got my point now...still not .....if you try to read TRA MSA guidelines you will come to know


----------



## aerohit (Feb 6, 2019)

This is regarding TRA assessment for 190.

I have 10 years of work experience from big company, but my degree is not directly related to my work. (I do IT work, but my degree is in Business)

How will this work out? please help


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

aerohit said:


> This is regarding TRA assessment for 190.
> 
> I have 10 years of work experience from big company, but my degree is not directly related to my work. (I do IT work, but my degree is in Business)
> 
> How will this work out? please help


 email to TRA itself for official answer......


----------



## aerohit (Feb 6, 2019)

JASN2015 said:


> TRA does not assess you all qualifications and they don't even mention on their outcome letter that your qualification is equal to which AQF levels (but if you have positive outcome,that means you have the minimum academic qualification for that occupation). If you need a another qualifications to be get assessed , you will have to go through VETASSESS who would assess which qualifications are equal to which AQF levels( DIBP may allocate 15 points for your degree if it is related to your skills field
> 
> Above information is based on my positive outcome letter from TRA.
> GOOD LUCK


Are you saying if Education does not match with Job, then it will be negative outcome?


----------



## kamiek (Jun 27, 2019)

aerohit said:


> This is regarding TRA assessment for 190.
> 
> I have 10 years of work experience from big company, but my degree is not directly related to my work. (I do IT work, but my degree is in Business)
> 
> How will this work out? please help


well as per ACS guidelines you need prove how your educational skills are related to you current working environment maybe you can show through you CV and JD report.


----------



## mikar06 (Jul 20, 2012)

ROYRAJU135 said:


> 80.pawan said:
> 
> 
> > Some of following information regarding Metal Machinist.
> ...


Hi pawan, may i ask what are the question you encounter during the technical interview? I am now preparing my documents for the assessment in vetasses. Any tips also? Thank you so much


----------



## krishnamurthyraju (Sep 23, 2019)

*Need help with docs required for ANZ 312512 TRA Assessment process.*

Hi All,

My spouse is applying for TRA assessment as a secondary application for additional 5points under 190 PR with 3years of experience under ANZ 312512 .

Could you please help us with the process of TRA assessment and the documents required?
Kindly share any blog/information/link that could help me familiarize myself with the process.
I tried checking the forum and web, but it was not much clear to me.

Does she need to perform MSA, if so.. is it like providing your project info during your job tenure as I did for my ACS assessment RPL?

Few clarifications needed on the below:

The company(small size private) she worked doesn't has a pay system of providing salary slips and we didn't do Tax submission as the salary was underpaid and they don't have PPF and bank deposit options. pay made directly in cash using an old mode of payment via record books.

They provided joining letter, Job description and relieving letter, were they enough for secondary applicant?

Details:
Education: B.Tech Mechanical
ANZ code: 312512: Mechanical Engineering Technician.
Job: Cranes/ Hydraulic systems support/ supervisor.

Kindly help!


----------



## Rivera007 (Oct 24, 2019)

Hi 80.pawan I have question: Does working as a machine operator count as experience towards metal machinist(first class)?


----------



## Chris1991 (Dec 18, 2019)

Hi I’m also wondering the same thing as I am also a machine operator and trying the metal machinist route, really hope someone can help us


----------



## samlk (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi All,

I am planing to apply for MSA for 313111-Hardware Technician. Is there anyone here with same occupation code or similar (ICT related) and with MSA application experience?

Regards,

Sam


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

krishnamurthyraju said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My spouse is applying for TRA assessment as a secondary application for additional 5points under 190 PR with 3years of experience under ANZ 312512 .
> 
> ...


 TRA website has info on how to apply and dkcs required....Take time .....
Regarding proof of paid employment ..ask them to give a certificate of paid employment....


----------



## farrukh.rashid (Mar 22, 2017)

Hi. One of my friend completed diploma in Mechanical in 2014 and worked in a company as Assistant Mechanical Engineer from 2008 till 2019. According to his JDs he is only eligible to apply for visa 491 in Tasmania under "Mechanical Engineering Technician" occupation. Moreover, he can also get assessment for "Mechanical Engineering Draftsman" occupation, but it isn't available in any state.

So, kindly advise that can he get assessed from TRA under ""Mechanical Engineering Technician" occupation"?

Also, does he need to apply for MPA from TRA as well?


----------



## samlk (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi,
TRA, as an assessing authority, is responsible for assessing around 130 occupations. Currently their processing time has increased up to 4 months because of an influx of applications. I have noticed similar delay (90 days to 120 days) happened previously too. However I see very limited applicants or posts in this thread.
I applied TRA MSA last week, but yet to receive acknowledgment e mail from them. They say it can take up to 4 weeks to acknowledge. So totally it could take up to 5 months to get a result for an MSA application. I understand that we can not do anything other than waiting. If anyone else in same situation, please share your experience.

Sam


----------



## farrukh.rashid (Mar 22, 2017)

One of my friend is applying for TRA assessment. He started his job in 2008 but completed diploma in 2014. As per TRA guidelines only post qualification experience points can be claimed, and he has a confusion that whether should he mention 2008 or 2014 employment year in the application form, CV and employer template form.


----------



## farrukh.rashid (Mar 22, 2017)

Hi. One of my friend is applying for assessment in TRA and claiming 5 years of experience. He is going to provide 2 salary slips each year, provident fund statements, bank statements for entire employment period and annual salary breakup statement for each year. However, he does not have tax records for the initial 2 years and can submit records of subsequent 3 years only. Should he provide those 3 years records or skip it and submit above mentioned documents only?

Need your sincere advice as TRA takes 4 months for assessment and refuses applications without asking any further information.


----------



## v.dhiman12 (Oct 6, 2020)

batra786 said:


> *TRA assessment : sending scanned documents through email*
> 
> Hi
> I am looking for TRA assessment; earlier TRA assessment was paperbased and one have to send the documents through courier to TRA. But now all documents are scanned and emailed to TRA for assessment.
> ...


boss, i have same issue. i am planing for 190, 491 now. i have sussessful skill assessment fro metal machinist. and i have b.tech degree too, that i have assessed seprately by vetassess. my question with you is.......can i got 15 points for education(b.tech).?????


----------

